# Krone BiG Pack RoadShow



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

If you are in the large square baler business or interested in large square balers you may want to follow our demo tour of the BP-1290HDP (high density pack) large square baler. Some interesting information.
USA BiG Pack Roadshow 2010


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic! Got to give props to you guys (Krone) for doing this. Any plans to Western Canada?


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Thanks - I'm pretty sure we will expand the road show - so far it has been a huge success!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Krone,

Reading the blog on the roadshow I see you guys hit some rain. Let us know when you start back up and if the you are maintaining your schedule. Nice pics of the chopper...those are monsters. If you have some you-tube links of video showing you baling please pass them on to us for the video library.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Krone guy:

Glad to see you're following this forum.

I checked out the six-pack baler, BigPack MultiBale 1270, a while back and liked the concept. My problem is like most people on this forum---getting labor to handle small squares. I don't have an operation big enough to justify the cost, nor do I have a tractor that could handle a baler that size on my pretty hilly ground.

I was wondering if Krone ever considered building an intermediate size baler, say something that could produce a 2x2x4 bale and could be pulled behind a 80-100HP tractor. I've looked at the 890 and even it is a little on the heavy side for me. The 890 specs call for a minimum of 120 HP and I figure at least 50% over that for around here just to keep the sunny side up. It's also a little pricey for my operation

My thought is a 2x2x4 bale could be handled by many of my customers who have a 20-40HP compact tractor like a JD 4010/20 series or NH Boomer. And that size could make for much easier loading for people who usually come and buy 50 sm squares at a time.

Price range in the $25-$35,000 would be nice too!

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Hey Ralph - thanks for the interesting information - this is where a salesman and an engineer tend to have difficulty relating to each other - the salesman says yes, my hay producers would prefer to go to a large square baler - give me a large square baler that would retail for $40,000 and could be operated with a typical size round baler tractor - but the engineer would say in order to produce a large square bale it will take this type of equipment and tractor to produce it and now it costs more to build than a round baler. The BP-1270 is an intermediate size bale (2 1/2 x 4) and many people that buy it use it to make one bale and the multi-bales - but there is more material in these machines than a round baler.
I'm not saying we don't hear you Ralph - we do - it's just an issue of what is more important a cheaper built baler that does not produce a good tight bale or a baler that will give you maximum density.
One answer would be two series of balers - there is one historical example in our industry (that I will not explain) that proves this will not work - the cheaper baler would be bought by people that are used to a higher quality product - they would be disapointed in the performance of the cheaper built machine.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

As an engineer-type who dabbled in sales, I understand the trade offs. There was a print shop that had a sign posted: "Price, speed or quality: Pick two". The customer wants the highest quality at the lowest price right now. But that isn't always possible.

And it applies to my customers as well--they want $7/bale hay at $1.50.

I understand your thoughts about cheap products not working, and I'm not suggest that quality be sacrificed for price. I don't know about other people, but price comes after quality in my estimation. First I want it to be reliable, then I want it to be low-cost.

I've also dabbled enough in economics to understand economies of scale. Out west, I'm guessing they tend to have larger fields that cater more towards the cattle industry. 3x3x8 or 4x4x8 bales make for great production and hauling economies.

In the Midwest, and I'm guessing the East Coast, we tend to have smaller fields that cater more to horse industry with some cattle customers. And 80% of all horses in the USA are now owned by women. Most of them are usually within 50 miles of the producer.

Pure cattle people tend to go with Big Rounds hereabouts, but big rounds tend to have hauling and storage problems.

So, like other people, I'm trying to figure a way to meet my customer needs without breaking the bank.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Ralph - we are working on a possible solution to this issue.


----------



## nu24 (Jan 4, 2010)

Krone 
Just got a BP 1270 Multi bale this winter and am getting started tomorrow. Any advice or input would help left you a pm

Thanks 
Bruce


----------

